# Bookmarks



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

All my bookmarks disappeared. I don't know how it happened. Is there a way to get them back?
Thanks.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Now they came back. That was strange.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Happened to me the other night. I closed out safari and they came back. It looks like a well reported problem, I hope they fix it soon!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope so too.


----------

